# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK Lideri Artin Agopyan | Abdullah Öcalan

## anau2

ASALA'nin devami olan Pkk'nin lideri
Gercek ismiyle "Artin Agopyan"

----------

